# Turtle wax 75th Birthday Edition



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

#TurtleWax75 celebrates 75 years of innovation since we were founded, throughout which we've developed game-changing products one decade after the next. And we're not slowing down.
Check out our newest innovation, Hybrid Solutions Ceramic + Graphene Paste Wax, which was created in honor of this milestone. Our new paste wax is a unique blend of 10 waxes that are infused with silicon dioxide (SiO2) ceramic and graphene technology. It's available now inside our 75th kit in the U.S. alongside all kinds of other limited-time goodies:

https://www.turtlewax.co.uk/pages/75th-anniversary

https://www.turtlewax.com/products/...qobqsRdhEpC7KgKWmfPMXrz1r8zEbdjbdxio9TuukhD0E


----------

